# December 11th - December 15th Abasin & Winter Park



## nhskier1969 (Dec 12, 2019)

Arrived and was on the lift at 11:30 after a morning flight from Boston to Denver.
Wednesday we skied Arapahoe Basin, They had about 35% open, but it was a bluebird day and a lot of fun.  Conditions were fantastic.







More photos coming.  We timed this right storm is rolling in now thru Sunday.  Talking up to 3 feet.
I'll send more photos latter on.  Skied Winter Park today.  Mostly on the Jane side, trees were fantastic.


----------



## jimk (Dec 12, 2019)

Way to hit it!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 12, 2019)

Beautiful photos, enjoy the pow. I got vertigo storm skiing Abasin, it was freaky, never experienced that before. No reference points, and steep, good time to ski trees. Have fun! Post pics.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 12, 2019)

Day 2: Light snow and low clouds all day.  Stayed mostly in the trees. They picked up three during the day


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks yummy, keep em coming.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 13, 2019)

Friday morning 1/2hr before the lifts open.  Not a bad site to wake up too.  Do my best with photos today but it is currently nuking out.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 13, 2019)

Jealous, have fun, I don't think I'd be stopping to take pics either. No pics on a powder day, or very few.[emoji16]

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 13, 2019)

Morning shift photos, Not many, but who wants to take a break on a day like this.
Friday morning Winter Park


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 13, 2019)

Beautiful, thanks for taking the time. Enjoy!

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dblskifanatic (Dec 13, 2019)

*December 11th - December 15th Abasin &amp; Winter Park*

Welcome to our home base - A Basin!  Snow has been great all over Colorado.  Glad you enjoyed it.  We have another storm coming in to night.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 13, 2019)

Snow lighten up in the afternoon.  They were dropping ropes on additional trails thru out the day.  One of those trails was called Outhouse.  For those how haven't skied it, the pitch would be consistent with the top of FIS at sugarbush but it goes on for over 1500 vertical feet.   They were doing a controlled open.  Only groups of four at time.  I was in the fourth group.  I have never skied snow that deep before on terrain that steep.  The snow was easily waist deep then once you got going it was going right over your shoulder.  I do not have pictures of the run but here are a few more photos of the day.


----------



## jimk (Dec 13, 2019)

NICE!
Here's an old video (not mine) showing Outhouse on a clear day:


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 15, 2019)

Saturday was another great day  Off and on heavy snow showers.  Winter Park picked up 8" overnight and another 6 during the day.  It was a trail day for me.  Legs were dead from skiing the past few days.





That was our final day.  Overall it was a great trip.  We lucked out with the weather for early season.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, looks great.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like Christmas came early!


----------

